# Sick dog, ate a rotten animal, should I be on my way to the e-vet?



## jalbatrosov (Mar 29, 2010)

Last night I woke up and my 1 1/2 year old German Shorthaired Pointer had diarrheaed all over my floor in our master bedroom. After 30 minutes of cleaning it, I moved his bed out of my room in hopes to get some rest without having to deal with this again. WOW, was I wrong. I woke up at 5:30 am to a house covered in diarrhea. The dog had messed himself in his bed, all over the floor ALL over the house. Some of the stool had blood in it. I was forced to put him outside on our porch (it's covered and enclosed, but large) to save my floor and keep my kids, 2 and 4, from stepping in anything. I had no idea what he could have possibly gotten into or what could have made him sick. 

I called our vet this morning, they said the Dr. is in surgery all day and won't be able to see Andy today... and to call our local Val-U-Vet that allows walk-ins. I called them and they're booked. He's not acting lethargic and is willing to drink so I just thought this would pass. 

It's been about 8 hours since I woke up to the disaster and he still is having bowel issues. One of his bowel movements was foam, just like what dogs throw up after they eat grass. I cleaned a ton of this off of the floor this morning thinking that that is was it was. After seeing where it really came from... I'm starting to get more concerned.

My husband then remembers that yesterday as he was walking Andy, he snatched something mole-sized up off of the sidewalk that was flattened and rotten and ate it before he could get it from him. He hadn't thought anything of it and just figured he's a dog, dogs do that sort of thing, and everything will be fine. 

So both vets that I normally visit can not take us today, but I want to do what's best for Andy without looking like an idiot for taking him to the e-vet because of diarrhea. 

Any opinions? Is eating this sort of thing very harmful to a dog?

eta: we adopted Andy in early February. He's up to date on shots and has had vet care throughout his life. So while he is 1 1/2, we are very new to dog-owning as this is the first dog my husband and I have had on our own. I had dogs growing up but obviously my parents handled this type of thing.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I would take him.

He could have eaten a poisoned animal, and diarrheoa like that really does need some treatment. He could dehydrate otherwise, despite him drinking.


----------



## jalbatrosov (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm.. so I'm not crazy.
I'm freaking out and stressing about it but my husband is being kind of "eh, he's a dog, he's going to be ok." about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I would be at the vet by now. hopefully you can get someone to see you


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

the major problem is if the animal (a rat or a mouse or other) died of poisoning, in that case you pooch got poisoned too, 
now it's too late to stimulate vomit but what you can do while you wait for the vet is get some active charcoal in powder with water (it will look like very black/dirty water) down his throat (make sure his head is held high, use a small funnel if it might help). it will absorb poisonous stuff still in his tummy>
but my recommendation would be an urgent visit to the vet as it might be needing to be on the drip for re-hydrating.

if the animal wasn't poisoned just withdraw food for 24 ours and start again with boiled chicken (without bones) and overcooked rice for a couple of days...cottage cheese and rice is good as well.
fresh water always available.
not knowing what he had for snack...i always think for the worse...so VET it would be for me!

good luck
Best
D


----------



## jalbatrosov (Mar 29, 2010)

Wanted to update on Andy. Thanks for the quick replies.

We took him to the vet and it turns out he was dehydrated. After a bit of IVs and a check up, he's ok. Other than that, he looks ok. We've got a diet of chicken and rice for the next day or two then all should be well after that. 

It was just nice to have the piece of mind in the end. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

That's good news, what did the vet think had caused it?


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

glad to hear your result!! 
must have been scary for you
any cause given?


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad to hear he's ok now. Would love to see some pics of him. Why not join the GSP group http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/german-pointers-all-coats.html


----------



## j0j022 (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad all is ok with Andy. I can really sympathise as for the last two nights I have been through exactley the same thing! I have a 4 month old Sibe puppy, who was fed chocolate cake on saturday by child who had no idea of how it might affect her. She has had really bad sickness and diarrhea for two nights, but strangely is fine during the day. I just gave her a diet or rice and boiled chicken, with plenty of water and she is much better today, i don't think there is any thing else left to come out!


----------



## jalbatrosov (Mar 29, 2010)

He said that the bacteria in the animal, that was likely a bit decomposed, was probably causing an intestinal virus. Because he was already perking back up so quick and his stools were gaining more and more solidity (and he was regaining continence), they didn't put him on any meds. Just his special diet... which I have a feeling after this next week... he's not going to want to go back to kibble!  Here's a pic of my pup, a few people mentioned wanting to see him. 










I never planned on getting a pure bred pup, but when my youngest son reached about 2, my husband and I decided to get a dog. We started looking around shelters and posted an online add looking for "the right dog", but obviously willing to teach & train our new dog if it wasn't house broken, etc. A very nice women about 50 minutes away sent us a picture of Andy and said he was a Pointer. We originally set out for Greyhound adoption but quickly found that no agencies would adopt to us with children under 7. I jog, bike, hike, and live a block from the beach, so we wanted a high energy dog. This lady was older and Andy was her daughter's dog, she had given him up to relocate to Vermont. Andy was just too high energy for someone who worked 9-5, Mon-Fri. He needs more. So we adopted him formally in February and he has been our baby ever since. I was hesitant of his size, he is face to face with my youngest son, and a few things I'd read said Pointers can be too rambunctious for small children. But, to our surprise, Andy is very gentle and careful with my son. In fact, I think he has a special bond with he and I. He likes my husband and my other son, obviously. But he just gravitates to my two year old and me. So that just goes to show, don't believe everything you read on a "Q&A about your dog breed" on a website, if I had, we probably wouldn't have gotten Andy. I suppose that's what it is to be a responsible dog owner.

Anyway, I got side tracked, where I was going with this is we're not 100% sure if Andy is pure GSP. The more I learn about the breed, the more I doubt it. He has the classic markings but is all black and white. What I've learned about the breed since adopting him, most are liver or brown, and AKC actually disqualifies any GSP for black in the coat. I've also had a few people on walks say "GSP... and what else?" He has the classic web feet, coat, energy and attitude as your "classic GSP." Just that black coat that throws me off. :confused1:

Anyway, thanks again. I was glad to see how welcoming members here are, as opposed to other pet forums I've been on. :thumbup:


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Deffo GSP. He's georgeous. They come in black too, just not as common. Sounds like you've made the right choice in breed. I reckon they are one of the best breeds to have with kids. I have a 2 1/2 year old son and a 7 month old GSP. I trust my dog 100% with my son. Yes my son has been knocked over a few times, but then all kids fall over, they don't need a dog to help them. Woody has always been gentle and tolerant with my son, even though he lies on him, cuddles him too much etc.


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

What an absolutely beautiful dog! Mine says she'd like to give him a wee lick


----------



## jalbatrosov (Mar 29, 2010)

WoodyGSP said:


> Deffo GSP. He's georgeous. They come in black too, just not as common. Sounds like you've made the right choice in breed. I reckon they are one of the best breeds to have with kids. I have a 2 1/2 year old son and a 7 month old GSP. I trust my dog 100% with my son. Yes my son has been knocked over a few times, but then all kids fall over, they don't need a dog to help them. Woody has always been gentle and tolerant with my son, even though he lies on him, cuddles him too much etc.


Ok, I'm not crazy. Thank you so much. His previous owner swears pure bred GSP. Good to know. :thumbup:
We have the same situation. My little one has been knocked over a few times, mostly when we're all walking in the door and Andy goes into "omg omg omg omg I missed you soooooo much" mode. Andy is so tolerant of the kids. My youngest kisses him non stop, when Andy's sleeping. Andy usually cracks his eye open and gives him a lick. I have no worry whatsoever that he would ever EVER snap at either of my children. I obviously supervise, but I trust this dog 100%. He's even alerted me of one of the kids falling and getting hurt where I couldn't see/hear them. We're so happy to have adopted him. I find that he's the funnest, cutest, fastest dog at the dog park... but maybe I am a little biased.


----------



## jalbatrosov (Mar 29, 2010)

crubeenette said:


> What an absolutely beautiful dog! Mine says she'd like to give him a wee lick


:lol:
Thank you


----------

